# 1990 Bridgestone MB3



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

Picked up a very scratched and chipped 1990 MB3 today. It sat on CL till the ad expired so I don't wanna hear any complaints about hoggin' the local market . I'm surprised no one grabbed it at the asking price of $70.00. Of course, the HOOV didn't give that 

It has stock Deore components, (thumbies and cantis), Ritchey Vantage Comp front and Mavic 261 rear on Deore hubs, Ritchey stem with the drop down canti cable stop and a Ritchey Logic fork with lugged dropouts. 

Paint (red and white) is in poor condition and the decals are nearly gone. This one was definately ridden but kept up pretty well mechanically. I think I'll strip it down and paint it myself for a stealthy loaner bike. I'm almost afraid  to post pics because of the rust but it is a vintage, somewhat classic bike :thumbsup: We'll see......


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

I have one of those Stan. The paint just falls off if you look at it wrong. So it shouldn't take much to strip it. Bridgestone paint was always bad but 1990 was terrible.


----------



## mojo_matic (Jul 15, 2007)

Looks like a great single speed candidate to me!

He he... Kalloy Uno post. After breaking a pair of high end "boutique" seat posts on my race bike (Trek 9.8), I threw on a Kalloy Uno post, because it was the only post in shop, in proper diameter. It was light (actually lighter than both high end posts), it was cheap, and I still have it...... many years later. Go figure!


----------



## GT2005 (Mar 23, 2005)

I am looking forward to seeing how you refurbish this one. -GT2005


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

mojo_matic said:


> (actually lighter than both high end posts)


That may well be, but it definitely wasn't as cool. Have to keep up appearances and all.


----------



## mojo_matic (Jul 15, 2007)

pinguwin said:


> That may well be, but it definitely wasn't as cool. Have to keep up appearances and all.


Very true... but on a race bike, appearance only gets you so far! Ringle and Syncros XY post met their demise, along with a set of Kooka cranks and Real brake levers. Sure look purty though.....


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

mojo_matic said:


> Very true... but on a race bike, appearance only gets you so far! Ringle and Syncros XY post met their demise, along with a set of Kooka cranks and Real brake levers. Sure look purty though.....


suntour xc post.

my favourite so far. 70 grs heavier. i like it.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

mojo_matic said:


> Looks like a great single speed candidate to me!
> 
> He he... Kalloy Uno post. After breaking a pair of high end "boutique" seat posts on my race bike (Trek 9.8), I threw on a Kalloy Uno post, because it was the only post in shop, in proper diameter. It was light (actually lighter than both high end posts), it was cheap, and I still have it...... many years later. Go figure!


Kalloys were actually spec'd on some of the MB's, starting with the MB4 I think.


----------



## Smurf Hunter (Mar 13, 2008)

powder coat it some crazy color

Some auto body places will paint frames for next to nothing if you want the same color as a car being painted at that time.

I was going to powder coat that bonded aluminum Merida I fixed up, but the paint shop dude said the high heat could compromise the bonding between the alu tubes and steel sockets on my frame.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Smurf Hunter said:


> powder coat it some crazy color
> 
> Some auto body places will paint frames for next to nothing if you want the same color as a car being painted at that time.
> 
> I was going to powder coat that bonded aluminum Merida I fixed up, but the paint shop dude said the high heat could compromise the bonding between the alu tubes and steel sockets on my frame.


I was wondering about that. There's a lot of Raleigh bonded frames out there that can be had for a song. Most of them just need paint. Powder coating is so easy to do. But if the hi temp ruins the glue I guess paint will have to do.

Tim


----------

